# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  De vuelta!!

## Withco

Hola mi nombre es Diego y tengo 28 años. Hace unos años estaba en este foro con otro nombre... pero por circunstancias tuve que dejarlo y después de una mala racha vuelvo con todas las fuerzas del mundo y con mucha ilusión! Muchas gracias por existir y un abrazo enorme!

----------


## Ming

Rebienvenida Diego, estás en tu casa  :Smile1: 
Qué nick tenías antes?

----------

